# What's Up WIth Norm?



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't say you've never watched him and don't say you've never picked up a trick or jig idea- because you know you have!

Just cruised the NYW site for the starting date of the new PBS season and guess what- Season 21 is all reruns! Norm will have new introductions to previously aired projects!

Never thought I'd see the day that Norm would step down but I guess has the right to after all these years. Lets hope it is only this and nothing more serious.

Lew


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

That's odd. I just looked their web site and sure enough what you say is true. If Norm wants to take a break I understand, but to rerun old episodes and just record an new intro seems very strange.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Could be one of a several reasons.

1. Hes recieved death threats for saying "drawering" instead of "drawing".
2. His 10 man crew that actually does the projects off camera is on strike.
3. The management requested he also wear checkered flannel pants and he quit.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Miles,

You just made me think of my junior high industrial arts teacher. She was from Boston, Mass. Miss Cleves- She used to say that we had to drawer every project on paper. If we couldn't sawer the board right, we couldn't use the hand sawer at all. She was always talking about her Ford caa.


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

Kind of looking forward to seeing some old episodes myself. Honestly, I find it amazing that they have gone year after year, season after season with no breaks. That's awesome! Maybe he is taking a break to work on his other hobby: sewing.


----------



## grumpycarp (Feb 23, 2008)

I am only too happy to praise and admit a devotion to Norm Abram. I can truthfully say that he has not only made me a better carpenter, he has made me more money. More than once I've taken what I have learned from his shows, directly or indirectly, and applied them to my work and more than once I received additional compensation for same.

I hope that his hiatus is self imposed and not due to health or other personal issues. 
If it is I would like to wish him well . . .


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

lay off Norm. Give the dude a break.

He has inspired millions to make woodworking their hobby. Like or dislike him… he is the reason so many people got into the hobby and made it profitable for the tool companies to innovate and come out with the cool stuff we all have in our shops. The more of us who become potential buyers, the cooler the tools will get and the more innovations we will see.

Thanks Norm!


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

Norm was my inspiration to start woodworking.

When I was little I asked my grandfather to teach me to make his whirligigs and he said no because I was a girl.
When I was in school I had to take cooking and sewing classes because I was a girl.

When I got married my husband and I watched some of Norm's early shows. I said I wished I knew how to do that. My husband said that he didn't know how to do it, but he would buy some small tools and let me learn. So Thanks to Norm and the local library.


----------



## bob101 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd rather watch Norm in re runs than 90 percent of the other junk that people are watching now. Chances are I have not seen them all anyway.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

There's so much junk on TV and with 400+ channels, there's even more junk.

I appreciate Norm's show and practical wood working techniques that are time savers for a reasonable product, but I'd like to see more artistic wood working like David Marks. (FYI: He has a new dvd out on Scrapers.) Since every wood worker has their own technique, it would be great to see more Master craftsmen/women demonstrate their trade work. Guess I'll have to watch my Sam Maloof tapes and read my Tage Frid books. Something to say for the older technology.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Mott,

Hope you didn't take this post as a slam on Norm.

Meeting Norm is #1 on my "Bucket List". I have virtually every program on tape and his show is the reason we don't leave the house on Saturday morning. Because of his manner and style, he is the reason a huge majority of us Lumberjocks are here. His ability to make the difficult seem so easy has challenged us to expand our own capabilities and try things we may never thought possible. For all of us, he has been our friend, our favorite teacher and our mentor. If he is stepping down, I want him to know, I will miss him- Saturdays will never be the same.

Lew


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't worry guys, I'll still be here. Right Napaman?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I haven't seen any! I don't have a tv so are his shows on disk?


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Norm is one of the reasons we bought a TIVO - so we could actually get out of the house on Saturdays!

 

That being said, seeing some of these older episodes will be nice for someone like myself only lately come to woodworking.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Just stop and think about this for a moment…how many shows do you know of that have had a solid 20 seasons. Not too many. I bet there are a number of people out there who have never seen a season 1 episode. I for one would like to see a few of the older shows. They kept the sawdust running through my veins as I was without a shop to cut in.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

From his website forum:

Question: 
Thanks for the great work! Since the day that the Yankee Cam was discontinued, I have been concerned that something drastic had happened. Now I see that Season 21 is a compilation. I am not complaining about that, as EVERY New Yankee episode is great. But, I am very concerned that perhaps someone important to the show became ill or otherwise incapacitated. Is everyone all right? I genuinely care, and I think most fans care very much as well. What happened? - Mike Trull

----------------------------------------

Answer: 
We reassure you…all is well here at the Workshop. Norm is getting little more time to work on his own projects and to smell the flowers. Can we argue with that? But thanks for your concer


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Randy,

Thanks for the information!

Have you ever wanted to ask a question but were terrified of the answer you may receive? That's what was in the back of my mind when I saw the programming information for The New Yankee Workshop. I am so thankful to read that Norm is OK. He certainly does has some well deserved time off coming.

Lew


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe Norm needs a bailout??? Anyone got an extra $16 billion laying around?


----------



## Divotdog (Dec 22, 2008)

I saw an interview with Norm and I think he said he is going to start up a different type of show. I will check my playlist later and see if I recorded it.


----------



## mart (Jun 23, 2008)

Norm was the one who taught me woodworking through his shows. Had it not been for The New Yankee Workshop I never would have developed the confidence and skill to tackle the projects I do today. I hope he continues another 20 years.

Mart


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I've honestly probably never watched a whole show of Norms, and don't really know enough about him to disrespect him. I just never felt a connection between what he did and what i experienced in the real world of woodworking.

The reality would be a whole show with Norm on the phone doing nothing but figuring out why the lumber yard sent eight foot boards instead of twelve. And trying to explain to his customer on line two why her knotty pine mantle didn't have as many knots as she imagined it would have.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

They've kind of done the same sort of thing with This Old House. Now is it This Old House Classics. Norm and Steve introduce the videos, then they just replay them.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I (and my group) were fortunate enough to get our pictures taken with Norm, and his autograph, at IWF this year.
We, in another year, had spent some time with Tommy.
They really are friends and they really are friendly and a joy to talk with.

Lee


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow, I hope he returns. I love woodworking shows, any woodworking show.

Woodwright, David Marks, The South Dakota Router guys …...

Anybody know of any others?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe Norm is in celebrity rehab with all the other stars.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I guess we all owe a lot to Norm and I will admit That I wouldn't mind seeing the entire series rerun. Tooldad, don't confuse This old house classics which is usually shown on diy type channels with This Old House which is still running on PBS.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

check out this link about Norm, it is interesting and clears up a few rumors about him. my opinion is that he is maybe changing his life a bit, he was born in 1950, and he said that he wanted to be in charge of his life by the time he hit 60, he will be 59 next year. anyway, check this out.
www.karagebhartuhl.com/read.php?story=10001


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Norm who ?....


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

To me, Norm's show is like a fantasy workshop. Where every cut is perfect, every glue-up is perfect (the glue never, ever causing any problems with finishing) and any finish he selects goes on perfect. No one's shop is like that, But it's nice to watching the show and think that all of that is possible. If you're a novice, you learn from Norm. He's a teacher. At least he's not like Bob and sold out for a few extra $$.
-JJ


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

After thinking about it, I should have never mentioned Norm and Bob in the same post. Sorry about that.
-JJ


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

Norm who ?....

HAHAHA!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Woodsmithshop

Thanks for the link. Really interesting article.

Lew


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is a recent link to more on Norm- interesting but not much new.

http://www.woodmagazine.com/community/woodworking-blog/?plckController=Blog&plckScript=blogScript&plckElementId=blogDest&plckBlogPage=BlogViewPost&plckPostId=Blog%3ac8c41e1c-75db-404f-b07d-01686305bdc2Post%3a7468fb82-0380-464d-b0ac-a35ec93d1e11&plckCommentSortOrder=TimeStampAscending


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

On a stack of Bibles I have never watched that show. Sorry. bbqKing.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I like Norm's show, but I vote for a LUMBERJOCK show hosted by GARY and Karson.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I will say that I liked Norm's shows alot, and I think he's a pretty good guy but, I won't say I owe him anything for petes sake, I mean comeon guys, it's not like he did the shows for free. The tool companies profited alot from it also.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Norm is a multi-tasker. He would put up a house full of crown molding or a deck on Saturday, then build a table with chairs on Sunday. Norm made it look soooo easy. How many delta and porter cable products flew of the shelf come Monday after a weekend watching Norm. And he never had to mention a product name. What I really came to respect was his professionalism. I'm sure I've seem all of his episodes at least once. What I would like to analyze is his improvement in the craft. His last project must be better than his first. Don't you think?


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

If he was a LumberJock, then we could ask him!


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

I like Norm alot.

He does talk funny. My daughter goes to college about 4 blocks from the Cradle of Civilization--- Fenway Paak
Home of 2009 World Series Champs!!!!! She says everybody there talks funny.

The Marine Corps in it's infinite wisdom put a communications unit right in Boston must be like those Navajo Code talkers.

My wife caught me watching Norm and said why can't you do that?
Well Honey I don't have 50 thousand [email protected]#*^%# dollars worth of power tools that's one reason.

I wanted to say he was in rehab but somebody beat me to it.

Top 10 other possiblities:

1 He wants to change his name to the carpenter formerly known as NORM.

2 He is going to marry Lisa Marie Presley Jackson

3 He was caught getting out of a car with no underwear on under his tool belt.

4 He is going to have a wardrobe malfunction on the Super Bowl.

5 He is going to French kiss Tim the Toolman at the golden hammer awards

6 Barack Obama is going to make him the head "galoot"(seems many in DC will learn on the job)

7 He will join OJ simpson in jail because he kidnapped someone who stole his first screw gun and other tool memerobilia.

8 He is going to teach the Seven Dwarfs how to use a hammer drills

9 He will put a buscuit through his leg while carrying a concealed buscuit joiner in a NYC night Club

!0 He will say sh)t on national TV when he sees that he put the mortis on the wrong side of the table leg, and never be allowed on camera again.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Norm, I loved to watch his shows and listen to him talk. I've met him twice, not up close and personal but to talk to at shows. He is great and very personable.

It hasn't been mentioned here but I will. Norm started his TV wood working career using the Shopsmith Mark V. That must be what got me started.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I think that a couple of observations might clear things a bit (my opinions of course) The new Yankee Workshop was never intended for professionals. It is designed for the armatures and is aimed that way. It has taught many of us things that we now take for granted. It has introduced us to new equipment and products that we might not be aware of, but without endorsing any brand (pay close attention all labels on his tools are either removed or covered up) . By the way how many of us realize that he actually does those "measured scale drawings himself"


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I might be the only one but

I have never ever watched him, seen an episode,...............nothing, nadda once


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

You guys who have never watched him should give him a try.

His talk about the history of a piece is almost as interesting to hear the saws run.

I don't play golf ,but me watching Norm I think is just like all the hackers and duffers watching Tiger at the Masters in Augusta


----------

